# My New Toy



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Got a new toy at the gun show today! I've always wanted one of these knives, don't know why I never went ahead and bought one before. But I saw some for $48 and decided now was the time.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet! I went to the gun show today and almost picked up a folder...but I am torn between a Endura Wave or a SOG flash... so like a dummy, I picked up nothing, lol, but I had fun.... and my wife was able to "fondle" what she wants next...PM9.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The G.I.-replica knife is as practical and useful as the original was. On the other hand, the G.I.-replica sheath sucks, just as the original did.
If the knife is a utilitarian object to you, and not a nostalgia- or collector's-item, I strongly suggest that you make (or buy) a better sheath.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am sending bandaids, gause, thread, be care that is a good knife.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I am sending bandaids, gause, thread, be care that is a good knife.


Considering what she did to herself with her other knife, that's a really good idea! :smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Debating between slaps and knocking your heads together. LOL! Besides, we have plenty of bandaids at work for the rest of the guys who cut off fingertips with the knives. :smt083


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> Debating between slaps and knocking your heads together. LOL! Besides, we have plenty of bandaids at work for the rest of the guys who cut off fingertips with the knives. :smt083


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

NO opening boxes with this one! :mrgreen::smt083

-Jeff-:watching:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
> 
> NO opening boxes with this one! :mrgreen::smt083
> 
> -Jeff-:watching:


Yeah yeah.

But it did leave a mean looking scar, I can at least give my knife handling skills that much!!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

SuckLead said:


> Yeah yeah.
> 
> But it did leave a mean looking scar, I can at least give my knife handling skills that much!!


umm, is this meant to be a demonstartion of GOOD knife handling skills? I thought that meant the OTHER person got the scars.:mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

niadhf said:


> umm, is this meant to be a demonstartion of GOOD knife handling skills? I thought that meant the OTHER person got the scars.:mrgreen:


No, I was actually cracking on myself.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

niadhf said:


> umm, is this meant to be a demonstartion of GOOD knife handling skills? I thought that meant the OTHER person got the scars.:mrgreen:


OUCH a cutting remark...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> No, I was actually *cracking* on myself.


Don't you mean you were *cutting* on yourself? :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey guys, CUT it out would ya? :anim_lol: :smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You guys need to stop, you're leaving me in stitches! :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Why is every one sticking it to Sucklead?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, we need to stop jabbing her. :smt082:smt082:smt082


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Todd, you are one sharp cookie :mrgreen: You're gonna push her over the edge :watching:

-Jeff-:smt023


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> OUCH a cutting remark...


GGGGGRRRRRRRRROOOOOOAAAAAAANNNNNNNN!! 

Don't push sucklead *over* the edge, just to the razors edge.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Hey guys... I have PMS and a knife.... :numbchuck: :anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> Hey guys... I have PMS and a knife.... :numbchuck: :anim_lol:


Yeah, that's the last thing a man wants to hear from a woman, other than "I have PMS and an AK-47." Oh wait, you have one of those, too.

Ka-bars rule.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> Don't you mean you were *cutting* on yourself? :anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish my lawn was emo so it would cut itself.


----------



## themayer78 (Jan 23, 2008)

^HAHA, I laughed out loud at that... so it would cut itself!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm using my KA-BAR with the same sheath(it's black and doesn't have the "US ARMY or Eagle on it) and the sheath works. What's wrong with it?


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Revolver said:


> I'm using my KA-BAR with the same sheath(it's black and doesn't have the "US ARMY or Eagle on it) and the sheath works. What's wrong with it?


I got the kydex sheath...I could be wrong, but on a knife that size, I could jam the knife into it and it might come out the side instead of staying in the sheath. I tied it down to my backpack on the shoulder strap, and a leather sheath would bend, making the knife coming out the side a possibility. The kydex won't bend much at all.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I got the kydex sheath...I could be wrong, but on a knife that size, I could jam the knife into it and it might come out the side instead of staying in the sheath. I tied it down to my backpack on the shoulder strap, and a leather sheath would bend, making the knife coming out the side a possibility. The kydex won't bend much at all.


My thought exactly.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My thought exactly.


Yeah and the Ka-bar 7" blade is not something you wanna stick yourself with.

The kydex sheath is super nice. The knife locks in when fully inserted, similar to a handgun with the proper kydex holster. It was worth the extra $20.


----------

